# DIY 60 Gal Aquarium Stand



## pikklez (Mar 29, 2011)

http://www.arbreptiles.com/cages/75g_stand/index.shtml

Hey guys, like the title says, I plan on building my own aquarium stand. I want to use the design that I linked to above, and I'm going to change the dimensions around to accommodate my tank (48.5x15.5x17.25). My question is this: I have an acrylic tank, and I noticed that the top frame has no support in the middle. I've read online that acrylic tanks need to be supported on the entire bottom face of the tank, so I was thinking about adding an extra sheet of 1/4'' plywood, trimming a couple of 2x4s and adding them to the top frame for support. Do you think that is necessary, and if so, is it sufficient to make sure that I don't end up with a bottomless tank >.>

Thanks


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

> Do you think that is necessary


YES!

Honestly I'm not sure I'd trust 1/4" plywood, but I suppose if you give it enough horizontal supports undenerath it it might work. I'm no structural engineer, though so take a grain of salt (but PLEASE don't try to put your acrylic aquarium on a stand that only supports around the edges)

-Rick (the armchair aquarist)


----------



## Cunados (Apr 13, 2011)

+1 to the above. 1/2" minimum on the plywood.


----------



## redblufffishguy (Jul 16, 2009)

+2

I agree, 1/2" minimum on the plywood!


----------



## Malvos (May 7, 2011)

I just built my own stand (48"x18" footprint) and used 1/2" plywood initially for the end panels, even 1/2" has quite a bit of warp to it, to make sure it's flat I'd use 5/8" at least, I switched to that for my front panel and am much happier with it, definitely worth the extra $5.


----------



## redblufffishguy (Jul 16, 2009)

I believe the recommendation for 1/2" was for the top only. Personally, I only use 3/4" material for the sides. Check some of my other posts regarding stand building if you have any questions.

RBFG


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

pikklez said:


> http://www.arbreptiles.com/cages/75g_stand/index.shtml
> 
> I've read online that acrylic tanks need to be supported on the entire bottom face of the tank, so I was thinking about adding an extra sheet of 1/4'' plywood, trimming a couple of 2x4s and adding them to the top frame for support. Do you think that is necessary, and if so, is it sufficient to make sure that I don't end up with a bottomless tank >.>
> 
> Thanks


I've heard this also, but never understood what the concern was all about. It just doesn't bow that much. One additional 2x4 front to back in the middle is all you need, if that. Acrylic tanks do not need full support on the bottom. Use two additional supports if you're really worried about it, as lumber is cheap, but after filling you'll see the concern was unfounded. That's just been my experience with building large acrylic tanks and stands/racks.


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

I suspect the concern has to do with the voiding of warranty on (at least some brands of) commercial acrylic tanks. Tenecor, for instance, states the following about their acrylic tanks : 


Tenecor said:


> USE OF A PERIMETER SUPPORT STAND VOIDS THE WARRANTY.
> THE AQUARIUM BOTTOM MUST BE FULLY SUPPORTED ON A FLAT LEVEL
> SURFACE


or midwest custom, who states :


Midwest Custom Aquariums said:


> The entire bottom of the aquarium must be fully and evenly supported on a flat, level surface at all times. The use of a perimeter support stand, as often used for glass tanks, will void the warranty.


Now, that's not to say that the tank manufacturesr aren't levying an overly-paranoid requirement on the buyers (in general I wouldn't put it past any company to try to make their warranty as easy to void as possible).

I've stuck with glass aquariums, so I bow to Tim's actual experience 

-Rick (the armchair aquarist)


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

it's just easier for them to state that rather than get into specific spans, required for specific sizes, thicknesses, etc. It's possible to put too thin of board over the entire span and have more problems than just adding a 2x4 or two.


----------



## pistolpete (Dec 28, 2009)

There are some serious design flaws with the tank stand in that article. The most obvious is the use of a pressure treated 4x4 for the uprights. Pressure treated wood is not kiln dried and subject to shrinkage and warping. A much better option is 2x4's in an "L" configuration in the corners. There are some other design flaws there that I'd rather not get into.

IMO you should buy a sheet of 3/4 inch plywood and build a box out of that. If you have access to a table saw a 100% plywood stand is easier to build, stronger and lighter than any dimensional lumber construct.

100% agree that for an acrylic tank the top should be minimum 1/2 inch ply, but 3/4 would be better. Also there should be a thin layer of foam or styrofoam between the stand and the tank.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Have to agree with pistolpete on the rather poor design of the stand in the link. I would never use a 4 x 4, even non pressure treated as they are very prone to twisting. 2 -2 x4s are a better idea.


----------

